# "Chubby Mikey" 2009 Calendar



## Baba Fats (Jan 15, 2009)

Apologies in advance if this is old news around here, but when I stumbled across the story of a 530-pound financial consultant with his own nude pin-up calendar, I just had to come over to this forum and share. Better order soon - last year's edition sold out fast.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...weighs-38-stone-poses-naked-for-calendar.html

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/real_life/article1958412.ece

http://galleries.thelondonpaper.com/chubby-mikey-obese-nude-calendar-naked-fat/1

http://www.chubbymikey.com/


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 15, 2009)

Baba Fats said:


> Apologies in advance if this is old news around here, but when I stumbled across the story of a 530-pound financial consultant with his own nude pin-up calendar, I just had to come over to this forum and share. Better order soon - last year's edition sold out fast.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...weighs-38-stone-poses-naked-for-calendar.html
> 
> ...



It's news to me! Thanks for posting. Hopefully he has great success with this...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

Chubby Mikey is soo cute! :wubu: Been following him on his site for a while now...

I want the calendar!


----------



## Baba Fats (Jan 15, 2009)

Further Googling turned up a YouTube video (in German) -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWauP8ePATo

It might be a clip from MTV's "True Life: Happy to be Fat." I didn't see the show, but it looks like he was featured in it -

http://www.mtv.com/ontv/dyn/truelife/episode/episode.jhtml?episodeId=130303


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Jan 15, 2009)

He's a darling. I have the 2008 Calendar (which is the same, save for the dates). He sent it me and it got lost in the airmail though he show me proof of mailing, but he mailed me another one for free anyway!

I have chatted to him a fair bit online, but not for quite some time. lol he doesn't seem to be about much since appearing on TV - though that doesn't surprise me all that much.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I think he is gorgeous. 

Too bad he's gay, oh the things I'd do!!

That's another thing I found... what is it with all the sexy guys being gay!? Is it to tease us girls? 

Ahhh, to want what we can't have!


*giggle*


----------



## mischel (Jan 16, 2009)

I think he's very hot :>. I'd love to be as chubby as he is (anyway im much taller than him).
He gets feeded by his mom which is so cool^^ and i'd get gay if his boyfriend feeds him too. hehe :=)


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 17, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah, I think he is gorgeous.
> 
> Too bad he's gay, oh the things I'd do!!
> 
> ...



I know!!! I so find that... damn it.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Jan 17, 2009)

I can assure you ladies... it's just a case of the grass being greener. There are most certainly a decent selection of big boys who are gay, but I have seen plenty of them who aren't - and felt the exact same way!


----------

